# Problem mit Word und DDE



## Nadine K (9. April 2003)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein Problem mit Word. Ich habe einen Serienbrief erstellt der über vb6 mit Daten gefüllt wird. Soweit so gut.
Doch Word 2002 fragt immer nach der Datenquelle, obwohl ich unter Extras -> Optionen -> Allgemein -> Konvertrierung beim öffnen bestätigen keinen Hacken drin habe. 
Sollte Word nicht dann selbstständig den DDE Trieber nehmen????

Wer kann mir da weiter helfen?

Thanks


----------



## dfd1 (9. April 2003)

Hast du im Serienbrief angegeben welche in welcher DB er die Daten hohlen muss??


----------



## Nadine K (9. April 2003)

Also ist so das wenn ich die Datenquelle bestätige er dann auch die richtige Datenbank nimmt...

Dann muss doch schon die richtige angesprochen werden, oder?


----------



## dfd1 (10. April 2003)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber werde versuchen mich klarer Auszudrücken...

Ich kenne Serienbriefe nur im Zusammenhang mit Access, nehme aber an dass es ähnlich gehen wird.

Wenn ich im Serienbrief-File vom Word auf Extras>Serienduck klicke, kann ich im Punkt 2 die Datenquelle angeben. Ist der Pfad richtig, fragt er mich nicht mehr, ob ich sie öffen will.

Hast du das so gemacht??

Greetz

dfd1 -> the only one


----------



## Nadine K (10. April 2003)

@  dfd1 

Hallo,

erst einmal Danke für deine schnellen Antworten!
Aber welche Word Version hast du denn auf deinem Rechner?
Also bei mir kann ich unter Extras kein Seriendruck finden, sondern nur Briefe und Sendungen und da die Punkte Seriendruck Assisteneten, Seriendruck Symbolleiste, Brife und Umschläge, usw.
aber nirgends wo ich die DB einstellen kann.
Ich habe Word 2002, gibt es dafür evtl ein Zeichen in der Symbolleiste, was ich nicht gesehen habe??


----------



## dfd1 (10. April 2003)

Hier habe ich Office 2000... Aber sieht es bei Office 2002 nicht ähnlich aus??

Habe ein Bild angehängt, sollte bei 2002 etwa an ähnlicher Stelle sein... Sonnst musst du bis heute abend warten, denn zuhause habe ich Office XP.


----------



## Nadine K (10. April 2003)

Was kommt denn genau nach dem man auf dem Seriendruck gedrückt hat?

Wenn du das heute abend machen könntest wäre das echt lieb von Dir...

Thanks


----------



## Nadine K (10. April 2003)

@ dfd1

Hallo nochmal,
hab eine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden, brauchst also heute abend nicht mehr nachschauen.
Aber Danke für deine Bemühungen...

Hier ist die Lösung, falls du es auch noch gebrauchen solltest:

Word2002 nimmt als Standart ODBC Treiber und nicht wie die Vorgänger Versionen DDE - Treiber...
Also heisst das für den Programmcode unter VB:

With WordDoc.MailMerge
> > ' Open the data source.
> > If (Left(WordApp.Version & " ", 2) = "10") Then
> > ' This is Word 2002, use extra argument to make Word
> > ' behave as Word 97 or 2000.
> > .OpenDataSource _
> > Name:=DSFileSpec, _
> > ReadOnly:=True, LinkToSource:=True, _
> > Connection:=Connect, _
> > *SubType:=wdMergeSubTypeWord2000*
> > Else
> > .OpenDataSource _
> > Name:=DSFileSpec, _
> > ReadOnly:=True, LinkToSource:=True, _
> > Connection:=Connect
> > End If
> > ----
> > ----
> > End With

Tschaui


----------



## dfd1 (11. April 2003)

Danke vielmals, werde es mir merken;-) 

Und hattest Recht mit OfficeXP, das Menu ist anders *g* Aber dort einfach die Klickorgie durchführen. Kommt auch irgendwann der Punkt wo man die DB auswählen soll... Dir brauch ich das ja nicht zu sagen, aber für spätere Leser


----------

